# Probleme mit langen Audiodateien und Magix



## Transmitter (12. Juli 2005)

Hi

Ich habe eine größere mp3 Datei (170mb) und wollte die jetzt in Magix Audio Studio 03 zu kleinen Stücken zerschneiden.

Allerdings werden von der Datei nur 26min der 120min geladen 

Woran liegt das denn?
Kann das Audio Studio so lange Soundfile gar nicht?
Gibt es ein anderes Programm mit dem ich da rein hören kann und dann zerschneiden?

Danke schon mal
Bye, Transmitter


----------



## liquidbeats (13. Juli 2005)

Wie Lang und wie Groß ist die Datei denn?
 Du kannst aber davon ausgehen das Magix irgendwo aufhört oder dein System den Spaß dann nicht mehr mit macht.

 Gruß


----------



## Transmitter (13. Juli 2005)

Hatte ich doch geschrieben: 170mb, 120min

Das Music Studio geht noch weiter, man kann 240min als Startwert eingeben, das hatte ich schon probiert.


----------

